

 [Ask HN] Feedback on an app I have been developing - abhimir
http://www.getjourneyapp.com/

======
abhimir
Specifically I am looking at feedback on these questions 1\. What aspect of
the site confused you? 2\. What would improve this site? 3\. Will you buy this
app? For how much? 4\. If no for 3, why not? What can improve your chances of
buying?

~~~
koopajah
I really like the design which is clean and the colors relate to memory for
me. But the site still feels a bit empty. You have more explanation than most
of the iphone apps websites i've seen, meaning not just a name, a one sentence
pitch, a screenshot of the app and a link to the appstore. At first, I did not
even see you add stuff below as it really looks like a "landing page". You
might want to add something to show you have more info below? You might also
want to add more details to what your app does, how the design looks for each
case (taking a picture, checking a trip, etc.)

The 67% also confused me at first. I don't know if I'm the only one but I
first thought of a "loading animation" more than the point where you currently
are in your development. Now that I know you reference your work in progress,
it would be nice to know if you have an idea of a deadline for the 100%. If
you're at 67% but started last week or two years ago it's not the same.

I don't know if it's wanted but when selecting text/image the cursor change to
look as if I can "edit" your content. And the second screenshot (of the map)
in your presentation looks "deformed" (don't know the proper english word, but
like it's not to scale).

I'm not sure I would buy this app as is but maybe if you offered more options
like export the trips/memories online, share it with friends easily? But it
seems that this kind of app already exists in Free (such as travelog, trip
journal, etc.) how are you different from them or what more do you offer?

Anyway keep up the good work and add new functionalities!

------
fawyd
Hi abhimir

I find the design looks pretty :-) But what is confusing to me is, that you
don't link your Social Media accounts - this should be possible prelaunch.

KR, Fabian

~~~
abhimir
thanks for the feedback, yes we will add social media accounts prelaunch.
would you buy this app?

